

Introducing FOSS Factory — a Bounty System for GNU Hurd Work - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/news/2011-05-02-foss_factory.html

======
slapshot
Be wary that in many cases, paying money actually _reduces_ effort, especially
when the money is small. I'd hate to see a FOSS project slowed down because
people started thinking "I'm only making $1 an hour on this" rather than
thinking about how they are contributing to a meaningful project and their own
experience.

One summary: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overjustification_effect>

~~~
fluidcruft
Yeah, something tells me money isn't what's slowing Hurd down. Isn't Hurd even
more irrelevant given the rise of virtualization?

------
melling
I get a headache just thinking about all the wasted effort in the open source
community. There's already a world class open source kernel. It has 1% of the
desktop market. Let's build another kernel? I listened to a Linux podcast for
all of 3 episodes and all they did was rip on Apple and talk about how much
better they were. I've used Open Office for years but it's nowhere as good as
Office.

Yes, there are some great projects but so much more could be done if people
made a concerted effort.

~~~
drdaeman
One size doesn't fit all. Linux has its limitations, so sometimes HURD or Plan
9 could be a better choice. But choice requires understanding the differences,
abilities and limitations.

It's just that if things work and look nice, nobody cares about their internal
architecture. For most users, kernel is just a black box with pretty obscure
meaning - if they know that there's such thing as kernel.

------
huhtenberg
GNU Hurd... woah. When did it come back from being (almost) dead?

